

90% of Mainstream Media Controlled By 6 Media Giants (Infographic) - yottabyte47
http://frugaldad.com/2011/11/22/media-consolidation-infographic/

======
mwsherman
There my be some interesting facts underneath it, but unfortunately it’s
largely gibberish. Or more fairly, its conclusions are gibberish.

For example: “Comcast’s NBC merger guarantees monopoly of 11 US markets”. Um,
monopoly in what, exactly? What monopoly didn’t exist before the merger, but
now does?

What is “90% of American media”? What is the unit of measure? Where is Apple
on the list? Google?

As far as I can tell, this is an accounting of legacy media, which are indeed
shrinking and (not surprisingly) consolidating.

Sources of information and opinion, however, are more frighteningly numerous
than they’ve ever been.

~~~
eaurouge
You raise some good points. And there are some inaccuracies, most glaring
being that Comcast isn't owned by GE.

But I wouldn't want to lose sight of the message here. Which is that the
options presented to your TV or radio are limited and controlled by just a few
companies. They get to decide what the dominant 'news' stories of the day
should be or what your radio playlist should look like.

I thought it was clear that he meant [TV, News Print, Radio, Movie Studios]
when he referred to the "American media".

------
andrewfelix
Regarding News; I'm increasingly going to twitter for my news these days. You
can't verify individual sources, but at scale you can see events happening
that traditional media either can't verify, or choose to ignore. eg.
crackdowns in Syria, Occupy Wall St.

My wish is that in 10 years time these large media companies will only be
relevant to entertainment production. News reporting will come from a giant
network of individuals. News spin and information manipulation will become
almost impossible.

------
gfodor
It'll be fun in ten years once this gets consolidated down to 3 (or maybe 2!)
big companies, when we'll be looking back at the good old days where you had
such a wide variety of competition.

